# What county



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

What counties usually get hunted the most by non-residents for waterfowl?


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Take your pick 25,000+ hunters visit Nd every year. From the big river north to the boarder and all the way to Minnesota and South Dakota gets pounded. Once the boat parade starts it doesnt stop until every duck in ND is in SD.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

They cant get here fast enough! :lol:


----------



## jpallen14 (Nov 28, 2005)

send them down. i love it the more the marrier


----------



## wildrice (Sep 11, 2007)

Don't worry northeast south dakota guy, I'll be in your neck of the woods ruining your special resident only hunt early part of November.

i really do get sick of all this non res bashing, I live in Wisconsin on the Mississippi and we get out share of non res hunters as well.

As soon as everyone learns that we hunters better stick together the better all os us will be.

Sorry for the vent

WR


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

wildrice said:


> i really do get sick of all this non res bashing, I live in Wisconsin on the Mississippi and we get out share of non res hunters as well.
> 
> Sorry for the vent
> 
> WR


Until your state has the same land access laws as North Dakota, you can have a fair comparison.

It doesn't matter numbers, it matters how those numbers are dispersed, and how it affects the residents of that state.

The NR debate is especially hot in North Dakota, as North Dakota does not regulate NR numbers (for example like South Dakota does), and all those NR's that come to North Dakota have free reign to experience the ultimate "Freelancer's Paradise". In other states land is locked up tighter than Hillary Clinton's chastity belt. Unless you belong to a duck club, are willing to pay big $$ to an outfitter etc... you don't have access.

Saying that your state is comparable to North Dakota simply because you too happen to see a few extra different colored license plates at the gas station, doesn't make it comparable.

Sticking together sounds great, but so does retaining the hunters that we do have. If the continued un-fettered access for NR's in North Dakota does continue, it will cause the locking up of what available places there is to hunt now. I can tell you that from what I've seen in the last 3 years, that access has diminished by over 60% in that time. If it weren't for the establishment of the PLOTS program in North Dakota, a LOT of guys would have hung up their guns by now.

I think it would be wise for North Dakota to focus on their own residents first. If they give up hunting, North Dakota loses big time. For many younger folks, hunting is the #1, 2 and 3 reason they choose to remain living in the state.

In answer to your original question Colt....

First.. why does it matter?

My understanding is that in regards to waterfowl the top counties.. are Ramsey, Kidder, Stutsman, Benson, McClean, Burleigh, Ward, Logan, McIntosh, McHenry, Mountrail, Eddy, Wells, Sheridan

and roughly in that order (anecdotal only)


----------



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

what was the topic here??

In the early part of the season you can draw a line diagnally thru the state which represents the Missourri Cotteau ... which is a natural formation know as the prairie pothole region.

These areas are generally hit the hardest by hunting pressure... of course this can very much be influenced by habitat (e.g. available water) and local brooding success (for early part of season).

After that, weather has the greatest impact on the migration and thus general hunting pressure as many follow the migration or place themselves down wind from it...

I hope this helps and please see the sticky's as they will provide you with all you will need for a successful hunt.


----------



## just ducky (Apr 27, 2005)

R y a n said:


> ...Sticking together sounds great, but so does retaining the hunters that we do have. If the continued un-fettered access for NR's in North Dakota does continue, it will cause the locking up of what available places there is to hunt now. I can tell you that from what I've seen in the last 3 years, that access has diminished by over 60% in that time. If it weren't for the establishment of the PLOTS program in North Dakota, a LOT of guys would have hung up their guns by now.


Okay here's a silly question from a NR...how come 99% of the time when we ask a ND resident if we can hunt their land, the first question they ask is "where are you from?", and when we tell them "Michigan", they say "sure, no problem". AND often they go on to say that NR's like us are very welcome, but RESIDENTS are not. Why is that? Could it be that ND residents have forgotten what NR hunters AND their dollars, mean to the average small town ND resident? I was around there in the years of limiting NR numbers, and I heard the comments of the local residents where we hunt. They were strongly opposed to the limits. Residents can talk all day on this forum about how we NR's always claim our dollars keep some of these towns going, but I'm just relaying what THEY TELL US NR's. They love us! So don't blame NR's for the fact that there is no access to private property...there is. You apparently just have to be a NR :wink:


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Well then, Just Ducky, your obvious solution to getting access for resident hunters would be to ban all non-resident hunters. I can hear the pigs squeeling already!

Jim


----------



## jpallen14 (Nov 28, 2005)

here we go again my money better than yours. I ever do wonder how those towns stay alive through the other 48 weeks of the year. :roll: I just got new mn plates for my truck so i can get on ground this year. :beer: what are complaning about again? who cares. I cant wait to the season to start


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

just ducky said:


> R y a n said:
> 
> 
> > ...Sticking together sounds great, but so does retaining the hunters that we do have. If the continued un-fettered access for NR's in North Dakota does continue, it will cause the locking up of what available places there is to hunt now. I can tell you that from what I've seen in the last 3 years, that access has diminished by over 60% in that time. If it weren't for the establishment of the PLOTS program in North Dakota, a LOT of guys would have hung up their guns by now.
> ...


That is simply bull.

First take a look at my location in my profile and below my name. Where does it say I'm from? Speaking as someone who has been on both sides of this fence, I can say that in 8 years of asking permission, I've been asked "Where you from?" exactly twice. I always hear someone make that argument and it is bunk. It doesn't matter what color my plates are when I drive in their yard or stop next to their combine. They judge a man's character by the look in his eye, his approach, and his demeanor. We can all tell someone we are going to trust and those we are unsure of. Doesn't matter the color of their plate.

*sigh* and here we have another "We spend soo much money in ND, don't forget or else all your small towns will go under" stories...

That is simply another anecdotal misconception. Go back and read my post from here: http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... 480#456480 at Tue Aug 26, 2008 2:20 pm. Non residents dropping a $1,000 for a trip is a drop in the bucket compared to a resident spending $20,000+ a year on groceries, restaurants, bars,equipment, plus they pay another $5,000 in taxes. Come back to me after you pass the $25,000 a year point, and we'll start believing that 20,000 NR's spending $2,000 (hell I'll even give you $5,000 a trip for downstream revenue generation too) a trip here hunting compares to the 350,000 in state hunters and their families who live here year round spending in excess of $20 Million (*READ $20,000,000 * by residents). NOT.even.close.

Like I said it sure sounds great when the local yokel at the bar tells you he welcomes you with open arms. He is always going to say that. However it doesn't equate with the larger sentiment from the resident hunters who far outnumber him... their wishes and thoughts you are conveniently ignoring.

Keep it in perspective.

I don't want this thread to spiral into another huge NR debate.. I just want to make sure you keep it realistic as to hearing anecdotal stories of welcoming versus the majority opinion. Of course noone attached to the tourism industry is going turn down tourist dollars, so they will paint a much different story. Any money to them is a bonus, and they will do or say nothing to stop it flowing in... even at the expense of the wishes of their fellow residents. They have a different motive as can well be understood.

The whole R vs NR debate is much more complex and nuanced than a simple "Well I heard this and that... and farmer Joe said this and that comparing him and him"

The simple fact is that those who want your tourist dollars could care less about the natural resource you come to North Dakota to pursue. All they care about bottom line is getting as many of you in to the state as possible. If North Dakota truly wanted to manage the resource wisely, and we took politics (read tourism/guiding interests) out of the equation, a NR cap would be a no-brainer.

And this is coming out of the mouth of a NR.

Ryan
Bellevue, WA


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

just ducky said:


> R y a n said:
> 
> 
> > ...Sticking together sounds great, but so does retaining the hunters that we do have. If the continued un-fettered access for NR's in North Dakota does continue, it will cause the locking up of what available places there is to hunt now. I can tell you that from what I've seen in the last 3 years, that access has diminished by over 60% in that time. If it weren't for the establishment of the PLOTS program in North Dakota, a LOT of guys would have hung up their guns by now.
> ...


Easy fellas, the age old debate will fire up again. I agree with JD that some, but not all landowners like NR's more than locals. In certain areas, 
some of these landowners are always more favorable to someone who isn't scared to grease the wheeel ($$$$) for access to their land to hunt. It happens more than one would think.

As far as the money to the small town economies, If its only way to survive is by NR hunters, than the town is more than likely doomed anyways. Because the Hunting seasons are still only 50 days maybe, and with rising prices on just about everything, it's gonna put the hurt on many small cafes and businesses.

I also remeber when the land was hardly ever posted, until the hordes of hunters came back following the hordes of ducks in the early 90's until recent. I think this debate is way too easily brought up and ticks off the time bomb every time.

There are guys on both sides of this debate that are bad apples for all the rest of us. I enjoy hunting with several different groups of NR hunters every year, they come and have a blast and get to enjoy all what ND hunting has to offer.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Two things:
1. I dislike all the NR bashing as well.

When people spout off about access......look at other states. They don't have access. So more hunters are concentrated. So more pressure.

ND there is not. That is why people go there. So when I hear people complain about pressure in ND....I laugh. Come hunt with me on public land that everyone one hunts. Then you will see some pressure.

Having to go to spot A, B, or even C in ND is nothing like going to and finding people in spot A, B, C, D, E in my home state.

2. I also can't stand it when NR's say their $$ makes a small town survive....

It helps but the people who help the small towns is the people living in the small town. Not people in the bigger cities that just go there once a month. It is the people living in that town. Again it is not the R hunters in Fargo, Bismark, Grand Forks making a town like Kulm, Napoleon, Ashley, Wishek, Rugby, Leeds, Dakota. etc. It is the people living in that town and area.

Hunters need to stick together (R and NR of every state) Because hunters in general are a dying breed.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

cgreeny said:


> I also remeber when the land was hardly ever posted, until the hordes of hunters came back following the hordes of ducks in the early 90's until recent. I think this debate is way too easily brought up and ticks off the time bomb every time.
> 
> There are guys on both sides of this debate that are bad apples for all the rest of us. I enjoy hunting with several different groups of NR hunters every year, they come and have a blast and get to enjoy all what ND hunting has to offer.


I agree greeny

Let's not blow this thread up into the same old debate.

I just hope that justducky actually reads my reply and lets it sink in deep.

The NR debates here get old, but it seems the threads fall off the boards and disappear, then we have someone new join, who has hasn't considered the realistic logic, starts talking the same old tired reasoning, and all the regulars here roll their eyes and sigh.

It happens every year. It will happen again in a few weeks. It's almost as guranteed as the harvest season.



Chuck Smith said:


> Hunters need to stick together. R and NR. Because hunters in general are a dying breed.


werd.

Let's try and have a good season!

:beer:

Ryan


----------



## CMURPHY (Aug 9, 2007)

I will totally agree with Just Ducky.. I have been told by more than one landlord that I was allowed to hunt on there property because I am a NR..
Quote from a landlord in the Michigan, ND area "I will never allow a resident to hunt my land because they dont know how good they have it and dont respect my land.. My land has been disrespected by more than 1 group of residents." to go with that every MN hunter I have spoken to can say they have had a landlord tell them the same thing.. So Ryan maybe there is something to what Just Ducky is saying? It make me uke: to see that but it is out there..


----------



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

Hey Just Ducky... let me know what bar your going to be at this fall and you can buy me all the drinks you can afford... GET OVER YOURSELF.

The reason that some land owners dis-like some residents is the fact that there are bad apples in every bunch... but they see and smell that appple all year long when those people forget common courtesy. Just as it is with any population and fellow sportman from another state are no different (better to say than NR)... a bad apple can ruin the bunch.

We learn to tolerate people with your personality because I have to say that I rather enjoy the large majority of fellow sportsman from other states that I hunt with each fall...


----------



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

just ducky said:


> northdakotakid said:
> 
> 
> > ...but it is good to hear that many who come here enjoy the people as much as the sport.
> ...


Why the cahnge in attitude? You express how nice people are in this state and then you knee cap us?

What gives?

I see by your age you are no kid?


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

CMURPHY said:


> I will totally agree with Just Ducky.. I have been told by more than one landlord that I was allowed to hunt on there property because I am a NR..
> Quote from a landlord in the Michigan, ND area "I will never allow a resident to hunt my land because they dont know how good they have it and dont respect my land.. My land has been disrespected by more than 1 group of residents." to go with that every MN hunter I have spoken to can say they have had a landlord tell them the same thing.. So Ryan maybe there is something to what Just Ducky is saying? It make me puke to see that but it is out there..


Hey I have no doubt that some farmers have had bad experiences.

And they are right. A LOT of locals in certain areas of the state take advantage of local knowledge of land ownership, who's around, etc.. and take liberties.

But in totality, it is a far smaller number than the opposite opinion.

Every farmer who has been operating long enough can tell you stories about all manner of folks who have both impressed and wronged them or their property.

Sorta goes back to the thought that it doesn't matter the color of the plate, people are people. However the one thing about this, is that North Dakota has an entirely different value system than other places. Coming out to North Dakota from a large city, often time folks bring their metro attitude with them. It isn't a slam or anything.. heck I started noticing that I'm now different after having lived out West for several years. The difference in cultures sometimes causes clashes too...

I had a guy accuse me of disrespecting his land once. He can't be convinced otherwise, but he illegally plowed over a section line road, and there was a path that I was following where the road used to be. He came screaming down the trail to yell at me. He claimed that since he removed the road noone could traverse across it. He was dead wrong. Heck it wasn't even his land, but was his wife's parents. He was just trying to control access that he didn't have control over. I told him exactly who I was, exactly what the number of the warden's cell phone was, and told him that I was entirely correct in my understanding of the law. He knew I was right too... He thought he could buffalo me into cowing to him. He was doing something illegal. But the point is, he still talks about me to others who will listen in the area. They all know me, and know he is full of shiat, as they know exactly what he did to that section line, but he still tells the story. In fact I heard he told that story to a group of NR's that got back to me.

So here we have an example of a farmer knocking a resident for disrespect, but in actuality I was in the right and completely legal. But that is not the version of the story he passes along when someone will listen to him.

Something to consider....

Ryan


----------



## CMURPHY (Aug 9, 2007)

Ryan point taken.. It can go both ways just like everything in life..


----------



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

Yeah... maybe we should just have thicker skin... but it really gets old fast. And it always seems to come from the questions about where to hunt... doesn't it...


----------



## goldfishmurderer (Jul 1, 2008)

shooteminthelips said:


> Take your pick 25,000+ hunters visit Nd every year. From the big river north to the boarder and all the way to Minnesota and South Dakota gets pounded. Once the boat parade starts it doesnt stop until every duck in ND is in SD.


Oh man, we NR are such jerks. But you ND folks are more than welcome to come enjoy the great fishing in MN we have. We don't mind at all!


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

goldfishmurderer said:


> shooteminthelips said:
> 
> 
> > Take your pick 25,000+ hunters visit Nd every year. From the big river north to the boarder and all the way to Minnesota and South Dakota gets pounded. Once the boat parade starts it doesnt stop until every duck in ND is in SD.
> ...


and this is the other "line" that always comes out ...

We aren't going down this path folks...

Let's get back on topic.. now that we've hijacked it. I'm at fault for this too..


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Why the heck not go "down the path?" If it's kept clean, and impersonal it can be a pretty revealing discussion. If things get out of hand, moderate, Moderator.
I think that trading access to a mosquito and carp infested slough for access to one of ten-thousand mosquito and carp infested lakes is perfectly fair.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Burly1 said:


> Why the heck not go "down the path?" If it's kept clean, and impersonal it can be a pretty revealing discussion. If things get out of hand, moderate, Moderator.
> I think that trading access to a mosquito and carp infested slough for access to one of ten-thousand mosquito and carp infested lakes is perfectly fair.


Hey Burl

I agree if it is kept impersonal. But it is hard to keep a topic such as this typical one focused, as you have someone jump in with "Well then don't come over here fishing... etc etc" and once again totally taking it down a side path/tangent.

I like discussing this topic, but it always seems to degrade as we have folks of varying experience, ages, maturity jumping in and really siderailing it...

Wasn't this topic about what county?


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

I would guess its a toss up, Nelson, Ramsey or Bowman..


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

dblkluk said:


> I would guess its a toss up, Nelson, Ramsey or Bowman..


Thanks Erik, it was nice to see some answers to a question that turned into a debate.

I'd say it's hard to gauge where's busy and where isn't. I've noticed a lot of people change their dates and locations each year based on previous experiences. I've seen some areas that are busy one year....slow the next...and dead areas that are busy the next year.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

The question is where are most of the NR going.......the most NR hunt in zones 1 and 2.That is south central ND.For that reason the GNF has put in the stipulation that they can only hunt in one of the 2 zones for 7 of their 14 days and all of zone 3(the rest of the state) the other 7 days.......unfortunately the legislature in all it's wisdom was stupid enough to countermand this by making a statewide license.

The GNF put in those zones to spread out the pressure and not have everyone huntiung in those areas.This would have allowed the whole state to benefit from NR money not just those few towns in zones 1 and 2.But some people can't see the light when it is shining right in their eyes.To many legislators who don't have a clue and neither do the tourism people.

So looking at zones 1 and 2 on this map will tell you where most NR hunt.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

R y a n said:


> My understanding is that in regards to waterfowl the top counties.. are Ramsey, Kidder, Stutsman, Benson, McClean, Burleigh, Ward, Logan, McIntosh, McHenry, Mountrail, Eddy, Wells, Sheridan
> 
> and roughly in that order (anecdotal only)


Hmmm looks like my anecdotal was fairly close to accurate...

Thanks Ken!


----------



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks Ken.

WOW!!! I wasn't trying to start a NR vs R debate. I was just curious if most NR know about the the the water that is normally in certain counties or if they concentrate on Devil's Lake or the Missouri River System.

I am from ND but live in MN now. I know both sides of the debate.

Correct me if I'm wrong, but it seems to me that the NR hatred from ND hunters comes mostly from the younger generation. The older guys back there that I know, don't seem to have a problem with NR. But then again, it seems that it's the younger guys who get more caught up in limits, numbers, and score.

I will say this to you residents, there are not many places left in this country that provides such outdoor recreation as North Dakota. You may not like NR but your wildlife numbers wouldn't be as high if it wasn't for the NR.

I don't 100% buy the NR $ keeping small towns alive argument, but I do know that every tax paying American is providing the funds for the CRP program. Also, all of the sportsman accross the country who are DU and Delta supporters are also providing funds for projects in your state. This is why the deer and pheasant numbers are way up for example. Compare today's numbers to those of the 70's.


----------



## shiawassee_kid (Oct 28, 2005)

town where i hunt in ND banded together to keep ND locals from leasing up all the land. If they don't need the non-resident, why would they take on such a large task? just curious.

every resident in this town will tell you exactly why they did this.....straight up.

Now JD example that ndkid brought in from another thread has nothing to do with this thread. I know JD and he strictly goes out there birds or not to mainly catch up with his friends that he has made out there. I wish i had his same thoughts but i dont. I got out there for clouds of mallards.

The difference between that quote u posted and his post here is because of this. ND locals that you meet and greet while you are out there are nothing of the same representative of the loudest local posters on this board. take that for what its worth, i dont really care...but its the truth. I've met a crap ton of locals and not one of them screams and whines as many do on this board.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

shiawassee_kid said:


> The difference between that quote u posted and his post here is because of this. ND locals that you meet and greet while you are out there are nothing of the same representative of the loudest local posters on this board. take that for what its worth, i dont really care...but its the truth. I've met a crap ton of locals and not one of them screams and whines as many do on this board.


I would be willing to bet you have and are running into members on this board. They just flip switches and show you the hospitality you've been experiencing. I can guarentee you, no one on this board, (resident wise) will tell you straight up to your face that they dont want you here, and to turn your vehicle around. Memebers on this board are just concern with the issues of pressure and our future of land access; not your persons in general.

Stutsmans, Barnes and northeast and west of there gets hit real hard every year


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> You may not like NR but your wildlife numbers wouldn't be as high if it wasn't for the NR.


Do you have any stats to prove this????


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

> Correct me if I'm wrong, but it seems to me that the NR hatred from ND hunters comes mostly from the younger generation.


I don't think it's hatred no more than a Viking fan hates a packer backer... I think the sports guys are the ones who are the most vocal, it's just friendly competition right? To me it's playground antics from grownups.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> I don't 100% buy the NR $ keeping small towns alive argument, but I do know that every tax paying American is providing the funds for the CRP program. Also, all of the sportsman accross the country who are DU and Delta supporters are also providing funds for projects in your state. This is why the deer and pheasant numbers are way up for example. Compare today's numbers to those of the 70's.


Since this is a duck related topic in the duck hunting forum. Would you like to compare todays duck #'s to those of the 70's?? :wink:

And for the record, the one group of residents I hunt with, spends as much $$ in small town ND in one fall, as 10 groups of NR's do. (if not more). :wink:


----------



## just ducky (Apr 27, 2005)

Ryan and all who joined in,

I will keep this civil as long as you all do, because I too enjoy a civil debate. Yes, there are two sides to every story. All I was expressing was the widely shown and prevailing attitude (not just some local sitting on a bar stool) towards the guys in my party, 10-15 of us, who have been coming from Michigan since the mid-late 90's. I honestly can't recall a single time when I made a call to a property owner based on their posted sign, and had them go off on me because I was a NR. Honestly! I've been turned down because they were keeping the property for others, waiting for deer season, etc., etc. But I've been given permission a majority of the time. And honestly they do ask me where I'm from. However I suspect this may be because of who we rent with there...a well-known family in the area, and the locals truly like to hear about who is staying with them. But I can also give you numerous examples of farmers and businesspeople who have gone off to us about residents...mainly the large town residents. NOW WAIT...I DIDN'T SAY THAT TO START A WAR WITH ANYONE. I don't even get into that with them...why should I...I don't have a dog in that fight...you R's do. Just trying to explain what we've experienced regularly...not once or twice in a bar or hardware store.

I can also say that our closest friends there, the farmers who we rent our house from, are one of the largest farmers in the state. They are very politically connected, personally know the Governor, and have been on numerous statewide and national ag boards and committees. I first learned of the whole NR license limitations several years ago from them directly. They contacted all of us personally and asked us to call or write the Governor to express our side of the argument, and most of us did. And they also reinforce the fact that hunter monies, ALL HUNTERS, not just NR's, are vital to the small towns. Will they dry up if the hunters don't come? Heck no. But they certainly appreciate the hunters coming. So before you think I'm getting my information from a single old-timer on a bar stool...I'm not.

And guys, posting of land and leasing is obviously a huge issue. It is here where I live too, and has been since the 70's. No argument there. But the reason for the increase in posting in ND is subject to much disagreement....look at the debate here.

Okay guys, back to topic...which counties...


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

You knotheads really took this one down the drain.


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Slope county is best. There is a Federal waterfowl refuge by Amidon that receives very little hunting pressure. The stock ponds in that area are almost always full of ducks too.

Jim


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

http://gf.nd.gov/

http://gf.nd.gov/images/maps/duckmap.gif

As far as what is the best county for ducks.....look at the map on the link and pick one. I'm not trying to be a smart azz at all but if you cannot find a duck to hunt in ND your not looking very hard.

You need 3 things to find ducks in ND
1. Water conditions. there are links at the top of this forum that will give you water conditions in the US and Canada.
2. Access to Google Earth or other similar programs. The ND PLOTS guide also has a lot of information.
3. Time to scout the areas you have picked

Zone 1 and 2 have historically been the most popular places to hunt ducks in ND. That should give you a place to start..

*Just a little rant from one of the Moderators of the Duck forum*

I am sick and tired of many of these threads turning into resident v non-resident whizzing contests when someone asks a question. The rules of the forum state _*no specific towns or areas shall be posted *_,abide by that rule no exceptions. I will delete your post and send a PM if I see that rule violated.

Show a little common courtesy to fellow hunters if they ask a question that is not in violation of the rules and give them a straight answer.

Bob


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Old Hunter said:


> You knotheads really took this one down the drain.


Agree completely, same old argument over and over.


----------



## RWHONKER (Dec 22, 2003)

I hunt around 50 days a year and I have never in 15 years of hunting been asked where I am from. I also have alot of friends that are landowners and they dont care who hunts as long as they ask for permission and respect their land. It all depends on the landowner and to start a debate on who landowners want to hunt on their land is ridiculous. I also hunted as a non-resident in North Dakota for a few years before I moved here and it does not make a difference where you are from as long as you respect people. I also have friends from Minnesota that come here every year and I take them out and introduce them to landowners and I hunt with them as much as possible. I am not against NR hunting because I was one once to. Just Ducky can take his so called big money and stay in Michigan.


----------



## niener (Jan 7, 2008)

I too have been asked by landowners where we are from, not that they care if we are residents more so out of curiosity I guess. But from my time talking to R's of the area we hunt, this is the story I get, again I know this is an old debate so don't kill the messenger. But what we hear is that the R's of the bigger cities think that the rest of the state is their playground and they don't want to share it with NR's. There is a lot of animosity to the R's due to the majority wanting to limit hunting opportunities to NR's, of course that is according to the very small minority we have encountered in our trips. This whole debate from a NR's perspective is like butting your nose into a family squabble, no one wins. I can see both sides of the story pretty clearly, and I am just thankful for the opportunity to hunt in that great state. :beer:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

I think it is important for all the NR's reading this, that most R's "from big cities in ND" are former locals to a specific area, grew up in that area, went to college, and are now working at one of those "big cities in ND". Very often those "big city boyz" are simply former local farm boyz now earning a living 150 miles away, who return home on weekends to hunt the old stomping grounds.

So generalizing that it is the "ND resident big city boyz" causing the issue, you can see they they are simply sensitive to protecting their boyhood turf so to speak...

just wanted to point that out... as I think it is a concept often missed in the equation..


----------



## just ducky (Apr 27, 2005)

niener said:


> I too have been asked by landowners where we are from, not that they care if we are residents more so out of curiosity I guess. But from my time talking to R's of the area we hunt, this is the story I get, again I know this is an old debate so don't kill the messenger. But what we hear is that the R's of the bigger cities think that the rest of the state is their playground and they don't want to share it with NR's. There is a lot of animosity to the R's due to the majority wanting to limit hunting opportunities to NR's, of course that is according to the very small minority we have encountered in our trips. This whole debate from a NR's perspective is like butting your nose into a family squabble, no one wins. I can see both sides of the story pretty clearly, and I am just thankful for the opportunity to hunt in that great state. :beer:


Yup...that's my experience too. But apparently you and I are imagining them telling us that.


----------



## just ducky (Apr 27, 2005)

RWHONKER said:


> ...Just Ducky can take his so called big money and stay in Michigan.


 :huh: Not sure where that came from? My name isn't Rockefeller and it's not "big money"...it's just money. We NR's have to stay and eat somewhere, so whether we rent a house, or stay in the local motel or rooming house, we spend money. Yes R's pay money too...no question.

Interesting article in the latest edition of ND Outdoors magazine about waterfowl hunter numbers. Don't have it in front of me, but they showed hunter numbers in I think 1988, and it was like 30k R's, and 5k NR's, versus recent numbers, which were like 25k for both R's and NR's. So you can't deny that there is a lot of income gained from the increase in NR's coming to hunt over the last 20 years.


----------



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

Are we still talking about this... lock it down... this is getting really annoying. I thought this was the duck forum... put this thing in the hot topics and cut it loose...


----------

